# Young Cigars



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

As my tastes shift and, my interest in CCs intensifies I'd like some suggestions as to what cigars are good young as well as well rested. My experience is embryonic at best in this marca so feel free to get elementary with your answers. I'm looking to start building my stock up a bit, slowly but surely and, would also like to be able to dip into it while doing so.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm pretty new to CCs so most of what I have smoked has no more than a short rest. The few boxes have all been from 2016. Most have been petite coronas.

Maybe I've been lucky and maybe I just don't know how much better they can get with age but so far nothing has disappointed me and some have been an almost religious experience. My favorite so far has been the H. Upmann Petite Coronas. They are creamy and have a flavor that reminds me of short bread cookies someone always gives me at Christmas. The Partagas Petite Corona Especials have nice fruity undertone that moves in and out...it reminds me of Juicy Fruit gum. I've smoked a few Partagas Series D #4s and they were great and I'm hoping to have a box land in a few days.

Right now I'm enjoying a Upmann Corona Major and it is kind of a cross between the PPCE and HUPC (more like the PPCE) with a little of that fruit undertone, some cream and just hints of that short bread. 

I'm sure that others with way more experience when it comes to CC will be along with other recommendations.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I find that smaller CC's like petit coronas tend to smoke young better/sooner than many larger ones. But it's not a hard-and-fast rule.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Paging Tony Brooklyn and Bpegler....please use the Puff White Courtesy phone in the Forum lobby...lots of us would like some professional opinions on this topic...good question!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

@Cigary sorry so late bro batphone was down:vs_laugh: @curmudgeonista that's pretty much the way i feel P.C's or minutos are best young @poppajon75 Its a double edge sword bro. The ones that taste the best youngest don't always have the longest legs.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> I find that smaller CC's like petit coronas tend to smoke young better/sooner than many larger ones. But it's not a hard-and-fast rule.


Exactly. Not only do they tend to smoke better younger, they are cheaper, and will settle down to your preferred RH quicker.

Win, win, win.

But let me just say that in general, young Havanas smoke better than they used to. And if you're just getting started, and are dying to try something, just buy it and smoke it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as a specific recommendation, H Upmann Half Coronas come to mind. Small, delicious, and reasonably priced.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Some great answers. I've PMed some of you about purchases and, have had some great conversations regarding this subject but, the general forum couldn't see our private messages. I thought it would be good to bring this subject to the public for those curious about the marca but, afraid to bite the bullet because some think that all CCs need to sit for years before they're great. My last purchase was some more Petit Quinteros and, some HU Regalias which Dino @UBC03 and, I split. The Regalias ended up being fantastic right off the truck to me. They're young having a '16 box code. 
Thanks @TonyBrooklyn for reassuring me I couldn't go wrong either way


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Agreed the regalias are great rott 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bolivar PC have never let me down for a rott smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, PC's and minutos generally smoke very well young. Though I will say, that's a slightly different connotation in my mind than literally smoking ROTT. They may smoke well young according to the box code date, yet still need to acclimate a while in your own vaults... or not.

I loaded up on 2014 BPC's and BCJ's a couple of years ago. The BCJ's were fantastic literally ROTT. The BPC's, from the same source, needed more time to lose some harshness, which they did within 6-mos.

And, it can also depend on the smoker. Some of us like a little of the "mongrel" (raises hand) and some do not.

Bottom line: smoke one. If they're not ready, just be willing to give them some rest as needed. It doesn't really matter whether you pin that on it's age or conditioning. OTOH, to paraphrase Andrew Zimmern, if it tastes good, smoke it!

P.S. If you want something with a little more gauge, I have found Vegueros Tapados (4.7"x46) and Entretiempos (4.3"x52) to smoke really well young. I've been through about 4 or 5 cans and 4x4's in the last year-and-a-half, all with between 6-mos and 18-mos on 'em when I broke the seal, and all have been great smokes, including ROTT. Frankly, along with BCJ's, these are probably the most consistently good young cigars in my recent experience.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Vegueros, BCJs and, the HUHCs I've had were all excellent cigars. I can't say their age at the time I had them but, enjoyed them all tremendously. I have smoked a good handful but, not enough yet to claim experience. I look forward to spending more time with them though. How else would one get experience to pass on without putting the time in lol. After all, that's the best part.


----------

